
WordPress to ditch React library over Facebook patent clause risk - gpvos
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/wordpress-to-ditch-react-library-over-facebook-patent-clause-risk/
======
merricksb
Discussed 5 days ago (540 points, 200 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15253781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15253781)

Note this TechCrunch post is dated September 15.

------
ealexhudson
I know a number of start-ups who do use React, or plan to use React in the
near future, sometimes for pretty critical pieces of their product.

I think this puts a cloud over that. I don't think necessarily that React
users are at any legal risk, but the problem is valuation. If you're looking
to acquire a company that has a product that significantly uses React, why
wouldn't you use this as a way of beating down the price? In some cases it
could be seen as too big a risk altogether - if you're a GitLab or whoever,
and you have an explicit stance against the React license, you're not going to
acquire a product that uses React unless you have a plan in place to replace
React.

I think that's a pretty sad state of affairs...

~~~
madeofpalk
Who are the companies that are going to be doing these big acquisitions?
Chances are they're already using React.

------
madeofpalk
> Florenzano is now celebrating the decision to move away from React…

I'm confused as to why you would _celebrate_ this.

Unless you're a competitor to React and they're switching to you, who are you
to care who else uses React?

~~~
marcofatica
I don't like Facebook or the decisions they've been making more a company, and
I don't particularly like React

------
sverige
Good move by Wordpress. The more Facebook says it's open source, there's no
risk, it's just to stop bad litigation, the more urgent these decisions
become.

